# Garage floor tiles



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I reworked my garage floor, I have a little over 100sqft of these plastic "click lock" floor tiles that someone is welcome to if they would like them...if nobody wants them they are going in the recycle bin.

What I have is 80sqft of the black perferated tiles and the remaining is the sold grey tiles.

If you want them, come and get them!

They look like this....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That looks good


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You GOTTA get Marilyn a Ferrari to park in there... You are sumthin' else..:tongue:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

So.........what did you decided to go with??


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks good man, are they easy to put down? what holds them to the floor?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked....What I did was take the tiles out of the 2 car garage and placed them down in the one car garage/shop, I'll see how I like them over there. I guess I'm just going to keep painting the main garage floor...who know what I'll do 

Steve, yes they are very easy to put down, you can do the whole garage in about an hour or so. Nothing holds them down, they just "float".


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I think you oughta get some of the UCoatit stuff to test out for the rest of us....


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> I think you oughta get some of the UCoatit stuff to test out for the rest of us....


LOL...you think so?

I make a deal....I'll try that UCoatit (I just looked at their website) and let everyone know how good it is IF....ya'll will come over and help me prepare the floor for the new finish!

Just to do my 2 car garage with the UCoatit is $854


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

If no one wants them. I'll take'm off your hands. I will be in Clear Lake tomorrow and can come and get them.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Geez Terry.........that seems high for just the garage. Unless the prices have gone up considerably since I looked at it a couple years ago. Seem to me to do the 'warehouse' was only about $1000.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Geez Terry.........that seems high for just the garage. Unless the prices have gone up considerably since I looked at it a couple years ago. Seem to me to do the 'warehouse' was only about $1000.


LOL...well, I did the "online price estimate" and I choose the fanciest options I could find


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Old Whaler said:


> If no one wants them. I'll take'm off your hands. I will be in Clear Lake tomorrow and can come and get them.


Hey Whaler...someone asked for them and I replied to him in a PM, if he does not respond back tonight they are yours!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Cool...let me know


trodery said:


> Hey Whaler...someone asked for them and I replied to him in a PM, if he does not respond back tonight they are yours!


----------

